# Can I try to do a pixel of your betta?



## labloverl

I'm just starting out, and I'm no where near as good as the artists on here, but I would like to try to do a pixel of a few bettas. I've only done VT's so far, and a sample of that is in my signature.


----------



## labloverl

Here's one that I think is a bit better.


----------



## TessaBear

You could try to do one of mine if youd like, but i only have the one picture right now, and its not great cause it was taken with my phone XD but if you want you can try^.^ id love a pixel for my siggy~


----------



## labloverl

That's okay! Could you describe his colors?


----------



## TessaBear

Mostly hes a royal blue color, his fins get a bit darker blue at the ends~ hes all blue lol~^.^


----------



## labloverl

How's this?








Are the ends too dark?


----------



## TessaBear

Nope~ that looks awesome^.^ do you mind if i stick it in my siggy?


----------



## madmonahan

:shock: could you do one of mine?? You can pick anyone you like, the're in my album!


----------



## labloverl

TessaBear said:


> Nope~ that looks awesome^.^ do you mind if i stick it in my siggy?


 Thanks! Go right ahead!


----------



## labloverl

madmonahan said:


> :shock: could you do one of mine?? You can pick anyone you like, the're in my album!


 Sure! Since I can only do VT's at the moment, I'll do Marbles.


----------



## labloverl

madmonahan said:


> :shock: could you do one of mine?? You can pick anyone you like, the're in my album!


 How's this?


----------



## madmonahan

K thx! I can't wait to see him!!!


----------



## labloverl

madmonahan said:


> K thx! I can't wait to see him!!!


He's posted above this. :-D


----------



## ao

can you do one of Kuro?
*looks for photos*
aha!


----------



## madmonahan

Thank you that's awesome!!!


----------



## labloverl

madmonahan, you're welcome!

aokashi, is he the one in your sig? This is the best I could get. Those are some interesting colors.









If anyone thinks that this one is good, then I can do CT's. If not, well then... lol


----------



## ao

labloverl said:


> madmonahan, you're welcome!
> 
> aokashi, is he the one in your sig? This is the best I could get. Those are some interesting colors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone thinks that this one is good, then I can do CT's. If not, well then... lol



thanks! you're awesome 

That CT looks great too! go for it


----------



## labloverl

I just wish I could get the white background off of the pics.


----------



## labloverl

Here's what I have for a HM.









I can also put a name on the pic too.


----------



## Leopardfire

Could you do one of my betta Celestia? Thanks


----------



## labloverl

Leopardfire said:


> Could you do one of my betta Celestia? Thanks












This was the first female I've done, so I hope it doesn't look too much like a male:-D.


----------



## Leopardfire

> This was the first female I've done, so I hope it doesn't look too much like a male.


It looks great! Thanks so much


----------



## Leopardfire

Also, I know this is a stupid question, but how do you get 2 pics on your signature. I want to display both pixels of my bettas, but when I go to edit my signature, it only lets me put 1 upload. How do I get both betta's onto my signature? I've seen people with 2 betta pixels, so I know it's possible.


----------



## labloverl

I have no idea! I've tried several times, but I've never figured it out.


----------



## Hershey

Bae?


----------



## labloverl




----------



## Hershey

It's adorable. Thank you c:


----------



## twolovers101

If you want to try a DT you can try Nova 

This is an older picture, his body is now much darker, almost black with some blue and red iridescent scales


----------



## labloverl

Wow, he is beautiful! Trying a DT was fun!

So the iridescent scales aren't turning out well at all. I think I had pretty good success with the red VT in my avatar, but every other color I try it on just ends up looking like it's got ich, or it's a dalmation lol. So if you want it another way, please let me know and I'll definitely try something else. Also, if the tail is not long enough, I can redo it.


----------



## twolovers101

labloverl said:


> Wow, he is beautiful! Trying a DT was fun!
> 
> So the iridescent scales aren't turning out well at all. I think I had pretty good success with the red VT in my avatar, but every other color I try it on just ends up looking like it's got ich, or it's a dalmation lol. So if you want it another way, please let me know and I'll definitely try something else. Also, if the tail is not long enough, I can redo it.


Haha! It looks just fine  good job ^^ and thanks! <3


----------



## labloverl

Are you sure? I think the iridescence is a problem for me because I can't see the fish in the light like I can my own. He really is super cute!


----------



## twolovers101

Yeah  it looks great 

And thanks for the complements *grin* he was a petsmart find, and once he stops presenting me with health problems he will go into a 5.5 NPT


----------



## labloverl

Aw, I hope he gets healthy soon! Here he is without anything done to the color on his body. Just in case lol.


----------



## twolovers101

Oh cool! Thanks  Now I have to figure out which one to use xD


----------



## rubinthebetta

Can you do Maggie? Sorry I couldn't get a side view....


----------



## labloverl

I absolutely will when I get my templates off my old computer.  She's SO pretty and cute!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Thanks! Maggie has turned bluer since then...I just don't really have time to take pics, but if I get a better pic, I'll let you know.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Can you do one of Perry? Not really Perry but in my avatar.


----------



## labloverl

Perry the platypus said:


> Can you do one of Perry? Not really Perry but in my avatar.


I sure will! He is a VT?

Getting the templates off my old computer is turning out to be quite a task. It may take some time, but I will get these done.


----------



## SinX7

You can try mines!


----------



## MaskedBetta

Can you by chance try doing a delta tail?

He's in my avatar, here are some other pictures:


----------



## Perry the platypus

Can you do one of Perry? This is blurry but just to get the shape






She's a veiltail and she's aqua green.


----------



## emeraldmaster

Can you atttempt one of Red? he is a crowntail. he is still healing from a little fin damaged caused by an unknown source but...


----------



## Perry the platypus

labloverl said:


> I sure will! He is a VT?
> 
> Getting the templates off my old computer is turning out to be quite a task. It may take some time, but I will get these done.


OK. I changed my avatar and Perry is a female she is aqua green and yes she is a VT.


----------



## Perry the platypus

My phone is extremely blurry.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Oh yeah. You can't really see it but Perry's body is aqua green and the tips of the fins are aqua blue. And can you put Perry's name on it please?


----------



## Perry the platypus

Hello???


----------



## LunaStars004

Hi labloverl could you do my halfmoon betta? He's in my avatar. 

He has copper body and red and a little bit of orange fins


----------



## LunaStars004

His name is Kenshi btw


----------



## fgradowski

Oh my gosh! I totally want one! These are all so cute!! Could you do Algernon and Vardaman, please?


----------



## FishFriend9292

Could you do one of Marco? The picture isnt that great but he is a male veiltail and had a red tail with light blue highlights. His body is a deep purpley brown. I would LOVE to put it in my signature!


----------



## labloverl

SinX7 said:


> You can try mines!


I'm SO sorry! I've had to make a new template, so let me know what you think. I'll try to catch up on these!


----------



## labloverl

MaskedBetta said:


> Can you by chance try doing a delta tail?
> 
> He's in my avatar, here are some other pictures:












Do they look blurry?


----------



## labloverl

emeraldmaster said:


> Can you atttempt one of Red? he is a crowntail. he is still healing from a little fin damaged caused by an unknown source but...


----------



## fgradowski

labloverl said:


>


I really like that one! Good job!


----------



## emeraldmaster

thank you lablover. i tried it out before you finished and failed big time. looked like a kite...


----------



## Perry the platypus

Did you forget me? Here's a better pic of Perry:


----------



## labloverl

LunaStars004 said:


> Hi labloverl could you do my halfmoon betta? He's in my avatar.
> 
> He has copper body and red and a little bit of orange fins


Could you describe his fins a bit more? Are they more red or orange? Or are they a red-orange lol?

Oh, and do want his name on it? I keep forgetting to mention that I can put names on them.


----------



## labloverl

Perry the platypus said:


> Did you forget me? Here's a better pic of Perry:
> View attachment 69823


 I haven't forgotten.  I'm doing the easier ones first as I'm having to re-create templates for all these different tail types. Females are the hardest to do, so please be patient. :-D


----------



## Perry the platypus

OK.


----------



## labloverl

fgradowski said:


> Oh my gosh! I totally want one! These are all so cute!! Could you do Algernon and Vardaman, please?


 Algernon - are his fins more purple, or blue?


----------



## fgradowski

labloverl said:


> Algernon - are his fins more purple, or blue?


They're purple. (=


----------



## labloverl

Ok! And what tail type is the other one?


----------



## labloverl

fgradowski-


----------



## fgradowski

awww! That's perfect. 
Are you asking about Vardaman? He's a mutt. We think delta/double tail/elephant ear...


----------



## labloverl

Ok, then could I do him as a delta tail? You can look back at on the recent pixels I put up and see what a delta tail would look like.


----------



## fgradowski

Yes, that would be fine.


----------



## Agility4fun

labloverl you do an amazing job! Wow!


----------



## labloverl

fgradowski said:


> Oh my gosh! I totally want one! These are all so cute!! Could you do Algernon and Vardaman, please?
> 
> View attachment 69734
> 
> 
> View attachment 69733


----------



## fgradowski

Awww! He's perfect! Thank you so much. (=


----------



## labloverl

FishFriend9292 said:


> Could you do one of Marco? The picture isnt that great but he is a male veiltail and had a red tail with light blue highlights. His body is a deep purpley brown. I would LOVE to put it in my signature!
> 
> View attachment 69743
> 
> 
> View attachment 69744


----------



## labloverl

Perry the platypus said:


> Did you forget me? Here's a better pic of Perry:
> View attachment 69823


 How is this? I wasn't sure if her whole body was green or not, so I just went will all green.:-D


----------



## labloverl

If I've missed anyone, please let me know. I really appreciate you all liking them. They're really fun to make!


----------



## Perry the platypus

labloverl said:


> How is this? I wasn't sure if her whole body was green or not, so I just went will all green.:-D


OMG!! I love it!! Thanks! You're the best!!!! *hugging you*


----------



## bryzy

If you could… I would LOVE one of my betta Poseidon.


----------



## labloverl

Oh goodness, he looks like my marble did before he marbled into a whitish pink color. I had the hardest time with his colors, but I will certainly try again!!!


----------



## bryzy

I can send u another one. I have 3 other males.


----------



## labloverl

Yep, I'm gonna need another one. It's so frustrating, but the red, white, and blue ones just don't work for me. He looks just like mine though!


----------



## bryzy

Sorry. Can you do my favorite? Oasis?


----------



## labloverl

bryanacute said:


> View attachment 69928
> Sorry. Can you do my favorite? Oasis?


----------



## bryzy

Thanks!! Ur awesome!


----------



## twolovers101

Oh cool, you're still doing these? 

Could you do one of Shosta for me? ^^


----------



## bryzy

He's cute!


----------



## labloverl

twolovers101 said:


> Oh cool, you're still doing these?
> 
> Could you do one of Shosta for me? ^^


 
He's beautiful!!

Ok, I know he's a dragon scale, but it looked a little funny when I tried to make it look like a dragon scale... :lol:


----------



## twolovers101

That's perfect!!! Thank you! <3


----------



## LunaStars004

Oops sorry! labloverl his fins are more orange- you don't have to do the red on fins
Yes please I would like his name on it (Kenshi)
thanks so much!


----------



## LunaStars004

I'm sorry it took me such a long time to reply,
Please don't forget me! ^_^


----------



## Hershey

Hi again! Can you do Shiseru?









thanks!


----------



## labloverl

LunaStars004 said:


> Oops sorry! labloverl his fins are more orange- you don't have to do the red on fins
> Yes please I would like his name on it (Kenshi)
> thanks so much!













Hershey
This is the best I could get.:-?


----------



## Hershey

Sa'll good! I love it!


----------



## LunaStars004

I love it so much labloverl!!! It's so cool 
THANK YOU!


----------



## FishyFishy89

labloverl said:


> I just wish I could get the white background off of the pics.


I found a trick to this

You know the dropper tool? Or the color picker tool? Take a screen shoot of a forum page in view of someone's signature. Use the dropper(or color picker) tool and select the blue background in that signature area.

Then use that color as your background. Each time I use transparent colors the transparency disappears when the same image is saved in a different format.


----------



## labloverl

FishyFishy89 said:


> I found a trick to this
> 
> You know the dropper tool? Or the color picker tool? Take a screen shoot of a forum page in view of someone's signature. Use the dropper(or color picker) tool and select the blue background in that signature area.
> 
> Then use that color as your background. Each time I use transparent colors the transparency disappears when the same image is saved in a different format.


Okay, but how do I get that color onto the window I have open with the fish drawing on it? Also, I do get a message that eats any transparencies will be lost when I save the picture as a new document. To keep that from happening, would I hit "save" each time instead of "save as?"

And you're welcome lunastars!


----------

